# Judge my boy Harrison!



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I shaved Harrison today! it may not be the best job in the world... AT ALL! lol, but i am happy with it! SO, what are this boys pros and cons? I will say, he is very little. Only 30 pounds, and turned 1 year old in Feb. He isnt skinny, just short.
i will hopefully have a few does done soon, but it might rain tomorrow, so we will see.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I like him. He has nice length and dairyness with adequate masculinity. His rump is long, but could be a little more level. He has good angulation in his rear legs, but his front legs could be positioned more squarely under his shoulders and his shoulders could be tighter. He is naturally uphill, but could definitely use a more prominent brisket.

A few other things though. Next time you set him up, use a smaller chain on his neck to show it off better. Also, you mentioned he is small, that's good for first fresheners if he throws small kids, but most judges do not like small Nigerians. I know it sounds crazy, but they almost always go for the bigger ones.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> but could definitely use a more prominent brisket.


Ya, I noticed that when i got done shaving him. I want another buck, so when I get him, he will definitely have a longer brisket. 



Morning Star Farm said:


> Next time you set him up, use a smaller chain on his neck to show it off better.


I couldn't find my choke chain LOL! Should i get better pics for my website?



Morning Star Farm said:


> his front legs could be positioned more squarely under his shoulders


Is that my fault? Like should i have set him up more squarely?



Morning Star Farm said:


> His rump is long, but could be a little more level.


My new buck will also have a more level rump 



Morning Star Farm said:


> most judges do not like small Nigerians.


LOL! Well, I will still try some shows with him, but I wont get my hopes up Haha!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I couldn't find my choke chain LOL! Should i get better pics for my website?


I think it is fine for your website, but I wouldn't use it in the show ring.



Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Is that my fault? Like should i have set him up more squarely?


You have him set up very well. I'm looking at the positioning of his shoulder though. When you show him, you can try to align his legs with his withers to make it look better.


Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> LOL! Well, I will still try some shows with him, but I wont get my hopes up Haha!


I tried and tried with my little does, but never got placed better than the middle of the class. The Nigerian is a miniature breed, so you'd think they would want the smaller animals, but mine were always faulted for their height no matter how pretty they were. All depends on the judge and your competition though, so you never know!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Clara could care less about me touching her back end! I am really happy with this girl! I think she is beautiful!!








I think she could use a better brisket extension as well, and maybe be more uphill? I also think her neck/ shoulder should blend more smoothly. I am learning, so I dont know for sure!! She is a junior Nigi who turned 1 in January. She is 72 pounds.

Their shaving job is much better because i picked up a #5 blade instead of a #10. It isnt nearly as patchy as poor Harrisons!

For some reason, babys pic wont upload so i will try again later. I still have to do the bratling Sadie, but my back hurts lol, so i will either do her later today or tomorrow. She could use it, because she pants alot.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

here is baby! (Profile pic) What do you think?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok now that I have time, I will type up a bit about Baby
She is a 83 pound MDGA registered mini Nubian, who doesnt meet breed standards (which i think means she cant be showed) But, i wouldnt show the little brat anyways, because when her back end is messed with, she hocks in and lays down! You should have seen me try to shave her back end! Gahhh! 

When i set her up, i wish i set her front legs up better. They are a bit underneath her. But that was like the 10 millionth picture because she wouldnt set her back feet up. 

Under her chin kinda looks swollen, but it is just the loose skin being pushed up by her collar lol!

Her rump is steep, but I like her long dairy neck, along with her long, straight topline. Thats really all I can identify/judge LOL! 

I decided I didnt have enough patience to get Sadie shaved today, with shearing baby, and fighting with a stubborn FF im training to milk I didnt have enough in me!! I will try to get the the turd done tomorrow haha!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Clara is lovely! She is long and dairy, but deep bodied and strong. Her topline is level and she has an excellent rump. Her forelegs are set under her shoulders which appear nice and tight too. She could blend more smoothly from the neck into the withers, and it may just be the way she's standing, but she looks like she needs more angulation and correctness in her rear legs. 
Nice job setting her up! What is the bottom of her neck collar made out of?


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Baby is nice. Yes, her rump is very steep, but she could use more overall length. She is pretty short bodied and could use a better brisket. She is deep though and that loose wrinkly skin is good dairy character!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> What is the bottom of her neck collar made out of?


It is a pronged show collar I got at TSC. I like it, but the little prongs always fall out and are a pain to shove back in lol! Here is the link!
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...VA2FbcoJPKjVY9yoQVwVeUSkgu2_vkeEaAu2DEALw_wcB

It says it is Nickel plated. I plan on using a choke chain much like this one.









I got it for Christmas a few years ago when I was showing Market Boers. The bottom of it is a choke chain, but the handle is a beaded leather. I hope it will be ok to use it in the show ring?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Here is 3 year old Sadie. I forgot to weigh her, but she is a big girl, so I would guess around 75 maybe 80 pounds but that could be pushing it. I probably won't be able to show her either, because she won't lead, and broke one of my daughter's toes! (kinda her fault, cause she was wearing flip-flops as you can see lol)

I think she is a bit shallow bodied, and her back isn't as level as the other girls, and I think she could also use a better brisket extension, but I think she is really nice! She is Clara's half-sister, having the same sire. if you go to my website (linked in the section below) and go to the does page and find her, click on her name and you can see her pedigree.

My new sire will definitely have an outstanding brisket extension because it seems like something I am lacking in my herd.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Also, none of these girls are in milk, I plant on breeding for December/ January kids.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Sadie is a very nice doe! She does lack body capacity and brisket extension, but she has good length of body and neck and her topline is actually level, especially her rump. She has an excellent rump! She is extremely sharp at the withers and must have very tight shoulders. That's not a fault, that's very good for improving front end assembly. On bigger does it can make them go overheight, but you shouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> On bigger does it can make them go overheight, but you shouldn't have that problem.


She is actually a very short doe. Very compact lol! I don't think she is over 21 inches, but I can measure her tomorrow 

I can't believe how much shearing can bring out in a doe! I thought Sadie had a little more prominent brisket, but hey! when you take the clothes off, everything changes!

Yes! Her rump is beautiful! That is why I picked her! and because of her tight shoulders! She was in a pen with 5 other does that I could choose from, and I almost picked one who was very friendly, but she just wasn't as nice as Sadie! The guy was surprised I picked her because she was a bit skittish, but she is now a lot better, and the only time she won't come up to me is if her bully, Cricket is with me!

I am going to work very hard with this girl and see if I will be able to show her, but so far she doesn't allow leading or a whole lot of udder touching, but she is better than Baby! 
I have another thread on her panting. The vet is coming tomorrow, and I will have him check for a heart murmur, so please pray that it isn't, or I wouldn't feel safe bringing her to shows!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

If you want us to judge them more accurately then it would be helpful to see pictures of them a little more natural and by the I mean not pinched down. If you're using pictures for your website you'll want to use pictures were you cant see that they are being pinched down  

They are very nice girls


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you! I had no idea!! So pics of them standing in the pasture?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Not necessarily, set up like you normally would just dont fuss with them as much. But those pictures would look great for your website


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.kazmirkountry.com/not-justa-ranch-painted-patriot

what do y'all think of him? Does he make up for points that Harrison lacks? I don't see an outstanding brisket on him,
Unless it's the way he's set up.

Here is another one of her bucks for sale

https://www.kazmirkountry.com/sale-barn

Her website was updated in March so they may be sold, but I wanted to ask y'all first!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

What about him?


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm not the best at judging but they are all pretty! :heehee: I'm sure someone can tell you. I recognized Not Justa Ranch Painted Patriot, he was for sale awhile ago. There is a Facebook page that has a lot of great bucks on it. I want them all lol. https://www.facebook.com/groups/137148156384846/
Good luck!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for that link champion fence jumpers! I don't have Facebook, so I am surprised it let me in LOL!

I did find a little man on FB, but I think he is sold


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm getting this little man from Texas skyz!!


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I'm getting this little man from Texas skyz!!
> View attachment 182293


Yay!!! I am so happy for you! I saw that one. I was super surprised nobody snatched him up yet! He is a really nice little buckling! Keep us updated!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sounds like we are picking him up tuesday!! I’m so excited


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Congratulations! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Sounds like we are picking him up tuesday!! I'm so excited


I'm so glad y'all got him! He is perfect. :inlove:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

His mom is an FF and this is her udder. I am SOO excited!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> His mom is an FF and this is her udder. I am SOO excited!!
> 
> View attachment 182421
> View attachment 182423


Awesome teat size! Especially for a FF. :7up:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Got the little man today!! He is not happy about being by himself, but has calmed down and got to meet my other goats! He's a bit skinny, so got him on calf manna and alfalfa, but all is well here!!

















excuse the mess behind him! We are deep cleaning the barn, and that is our junk pile right there

he was a bit skittish after first, but he warmed up real quick! Just scared!


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Got the little man today!! He is not happy about being by himself, but has calmed down and got to meet my other goats! He's a bit skinny, so got him on calf manna and alfalfa, but all is well here!!
> 
> View attachment 182863
> View attachment 182865
> ...


Jelly! :wow:He is beautiful!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! Always exciting to add a new goat!


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

@Nigerian dwarf goat I just thought of your boy that you got from Texas Skyz. How is he doing? Do you have any pictures of him? I was eyeing him from the start. Seriously he is so freaking gorgeous and comes from amazing lines!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi! Benji is doing so well!! He was recently moved out with the big buck,and they are doing pretty good, just a couple of bloody heads, but they seem to be better! Im keeping an eye for when one of the does is in heat, bc Benji might get himself into trouble with harrison. 
He was living kinda all over the yard when he was a lil one, and at night was put in the barn in a kennel. And when i didnt get out there exactly when he wanted out, he SCREAMED! Im surprised the neighbors didnt say anything lol! Then i would let him out and he would do this little bounce/skip/hop/twist. It was adorable! then he'd get himself into trouble by going in the milk room and eating grain lol!
but i dont have any good pics of him. I definitley have to get some of him set up to put on the website. So hopefully i can get that done tomorrow. Ive been meaning to lateley, but ive been so darn busy, and it slipped my mind! Thanks for reminding me!!!


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Hi! Benji is doing so well!! He was recently moved out with the big buck,and they are doing pretty good, just a couple of bloody heads, but they seem to be better! Im keeping an eye for when one of the does is in heat, bc Benji might get himself into trouble with harrison.
> He was living kinda all over the yard when he was a lil one, and at night was put in the barn in a kennel. And when i didnt get out there exactly when he wanted out, he SCREAMED! Im surprised the neighbors didnt say anything lol! Then i would let him out and he would do this little bounce/skip/hop/twist. It was adorable! then he'd get himself into trouble by going in the milk room and eating grain lol!
> but i dont have any good pics of him. I definitley have to get some of him set up to put on the website. So hopefully i can get that done tomorrow. Ive been meaning to lateley, but ive been so darn busy, and it slipped my mind! Thanks for reminding me!!!


Awwww that's so cute! I love when goats do that. I am glad he is doing good!! You have lovely bucks! Benji kinda reminds me of the buck that my does are getting bred too! He is almost the same color. I CANNOT WAIT FOR FEBRUARY!!! That's when they will give birth if they are pregnant. Fingers crossed!!!

Here is a picture of him. (He isn't mine, I just brought the does to him and they are staying there for a month)

He is a little buck, only like 19 inches tall, but as sweet as can be and just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow!! He does look like Benjamin!! Lol such a cutie!!

these are really bad pics so I'll take more later when I have help.















But here he is!! Tiny little guy for 8 months but he's about 45 pounds or so. I'll have to get a real weight on him.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Wow!! He does look like Benjamin!! Lol such a cutie!!
> 
> these are really bad pics so I'll take more later when I have help.
> View attachment 189079
> ...


Awww so cute! He is growing up. He already has a beard! :inlove:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Ugh! I know! He’s already blubbering at the ladies too  and hes stinky... I wish they stayed babies forever!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

He is a beautiful boy. Of course he will blubber and smell. He wants to be a ladies man


----------

